# IPod Programm, das den IPod automatisch ausschaltet?



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. September 2006)

Hi.
Wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, suche ich ein Programm, mit dem ich den Ipod nach einer definierten Zeit automatisch ausschalten lassen kann.
Das hat den Grund, dass ich beim Einschlafen schon mal gerne etwas beruhigende Musik höre, aber dafür muss der IPod ja nicht gleich die ganze Nacht laufen ...

Irgendwie wird das doch möglich sein? Wenn man, wie ich hörte, sogar Gameboy drauf spielen kann ...

Thx schonmal


----------



## mAu (7. Oktober 2006)

Öh... Mein iPod hat 'nen Sleep-Timer... Unter Uhr... Weiß aber nicht, ob's das nur unterm iPod Video gibt, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann...


----------



## komatphil (30. Oktober 2006)

... die Sleep Timer Funktion hat jeder iPod unter Uhr, die Funktion kann aber auch auf die oberste Ebene gelegt werden, siehe Einstellungen.


----------

